# My attempt at a Peek-A-Boo plant



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, I wasn't sure if I should post this or not, because it did not turn out as good as Ghoul Friday's peek-a-boo plant but I think am pleased with the outcome. I am not a good painter, so my eye's didn't turn out the best.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

nice job.  Put it under a spooky lighting and you're all set!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I think it turned out very well!! Great work!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I think it turned out great! Good for you for posting it!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

It turned out great ghost...
yeah checki tout under dif color lights it will look very spooky


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey! Looks really great  You actually did a perfect job on the foliage rings that circle the eyeballs and the little textured bits that stick out. Love the leaves you used; they really contrast with the roundness of the plant.

I'm so glad you posted it because you showed me what it would look like with that type of leaf, and if I make more in the future, I'll be borrowing your idea.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I think it looks really cool! You did good.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Great job! I love the leaves you used, as well.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the great comments. It was a lot of fun making it. 
The leaves were from a calea lily bundle from Michaels. Thought they would work well with this prop.


----------

